
Fremont(CA) PD considering Teslas for police patrol vehicles - jelliclesfarm
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/01/23/in-fremont-that-silent-car-with-flashing-lights-behind-you-could-be-a-tesla/
======
jelliclesfarm
Privacy and data security issues?

Who has access to and ownership of data? Tesla can collects an awful amount of
data. How easy/tough would it be to hack into that?

------
jmcguckin
At least they don't catch fire when rear-ended like Crown Vic's do...

